# How do you say Rib Eye



## RobertoCarey (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

I barely buy meat at the super market, usually I go to the market and am having trouble since I don't know the proper terms for the different cuts.

How do you say ...... in Spanish

* Rib Eye
* Tenderloin (Filet Mignon)

Rib eye steak - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Rib eye is entrecot (de ternera). And filet mignon is solomillo (de ternera). 

But meat is cut differently here, so you even if you have the proper Spanish word you probably won't end up with exactly what you want.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RobertoCarey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I barely buy meat at the super market, usually I go to the market and am having trouble since I don't know the proper terms for the different cuts.
> 
> ...


the cuts in Spain tend to be different, but this might help

http://beefretail.org/CMImages\BeefRetail2\Education\BeefCutChartBilingual.jpg


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice link Xabi. I used to have a similar one back in UK but lost it, not that it would have been much use over here...


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

kalohi said:


> Rib eye is entrecot (de ternera). And filet mignon is solomillo (de ternera).
> 
> But meat is cut differently here, so you even if you have the proper Spanish word you probably won't end up with exactly what you want.


I have seen Entrecote used in Spain, I'm not sure butchers would use it.


----------



## RobertoCarey (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> the cuts in Spain tend to be different, but this might help
> 
> http://beefretail.org/CMImages\BeefRetail2\Education\BeefCutChartBilingual.jpg


Yes, the cuts are different. I´n the UK Entrecote is different from Ribe Eye
Thanks for the chart! Very usefull!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Want to see bad butchery ? Go out to Cyprus


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> the cuts in Spain tend to be different, but this might help
> 
> http://beefretail.org/CMImages\BeefRetail2\Education\BeefCutChartBilingual.jpg


Problem is that cuts change from region to region too! There are lots of things in xabia's link that I've never heard of. Here's a link to the place we get a lot of our meat from in Segovia. Click on the cow to make it bigger. It's called the *despecie* of the animal
Carnes de vacuno de produccin ecolgica


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

RichTUK said:


> I have seen Entrecote used in Spain, I'm not sure butchers would use it.


Butchers DO use that term.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Problem is that cuts change from region to region too! There are lots of things in xabia's link that I've never heard of.


Another problem is that Xabia's link shows American cuts translated for Mexican consumers!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Brangus said:


> Another problem is that Xabia's link shows American cuts translated for Mexican consumers!


I couldn't find an English/Spanish - I figured that would be better than nothing though!!


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Butchers DO use that term.


Cool, would it refer to Rib Eye though? I want to start using butchers there so it would be good to know all the Spanish cuts.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RichTUK said:


> Cool, would it refer to Rib Eye though? I want to start using butchers there so it would be good to know all the Spanish cuts.


I rarely use a name. I say I want para guisar, filetes para hacer a la plancha, para hacer en el horno etc and he offers me different cuts and will often tell me how to cook it too, but this is in a market, not a supermarket. Give it a go and see what happens!


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Butchers DO use that term.


Cool, would it refer to Rib Eye though or Sirloin? I want to start using butchers there so it would be good to know all the Spanish cuts.

 double post


----------

